# Laptop for Omnipshere 2.6 live gigs



## Ciszej (Jun 3, 2020)

Hello guys,

I'm looking for a good laptop to play live Omnisphere 2.6 live.

I want to use it for live gigs with midi keyboard with FL Studio (with almost clear projects besides Omni).

I'm currently playing on desktop PC CPU i7 8700K; 16GB RAM, SSD, Win10, RME Fireface UC and it works smoothly with 3-4 mutlipatches playing simultaneously.


Can anyone give me some advice what to look for ?


SSD and minimum 16GB RAM is obvious; I really dont have a clue about CPU for laptop ?

I'm affraid about cooling also especially in multi heavy patches.

Anyone could share some real experience with configurations ?

Price range is not a real issue but I don't want to overinvest if its not necessary (~1800-2000$).

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## sean8877 (Jun 4, 2020)

I've been looking into the exact same thing, I want to use Omnisphere with my live setup. There's a thread on KVR about the best/most powerful laptops for audio. It sounds like the gaming laptops are used by a lot of people and I asked about running Omnishpere in a live setup but didn't really get a definite answer. Some nice looking laptops mentioned in the thread though.









KVR Forum: I'm ready to buy a new laptop, does anyone have any recent experience with some of them out there. - Computer Setup and System Configuration Forum


KVR Audio Forum - I'm ready to buy a new laptop, does anyone have any recent experience with some of them out there. - Computer Setup and System Configuration Forum




www.kvraudio.com


----------



## Ciszej (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes, seen this thread. I'm currently loooking for opinions for something like that: ASUS ROG Strix SCAR III i7-9750/16GB/1TB+2TB/W10 240Hz


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 14, 2020)

I’ve seen these everywhere for years.
Only one person I know had issues with the company, but it was a design choice.
Last one I saw was old and working just fine.

I prefer building in a 1U PC Chassis or I’d have one of their laptops.


----------

